# TSMC produziert seit 3 Woche keine 28nm Produkte



## Floletni (13. März 2012)

TSMC hat vor 3 Wochen die Produktion aller 28nm Produkte gestoppt. Warum die Produktion gestoppt werden musst ist unklar. Die Abnehmer von TSMC wurden schon informiert. Einflüsse durch Naturkatastrophen kann man ausschließen. Möglich wären Probleme mit der Reinheit der Materialien sowie Fertigungräumen, Probleme mit mehreren Werkzeugen oder generelle Probleme (fehlerhafte Stromversorgung, schadhafte Lötstellen).  Wann genau TSMC wieder 28nm Chips ausliefern kann ist unklar. Gerüchte besagen das die Produktionslinien im vollem Umfang Ende März wieder arbeiten.

Dies könnte auch der Grund für die verschobenen Veröffentlichungstermine der GTX680 sein.

Quelle: semiaccurate

Ergänzung: Entschuldigung für diese kurze News. Leider gibt die Quelle nicht mehr her. Charlie redet sich mal wieder 5 mal um den heißen Brei. Außerdem widerspricht er sich an manchen Stellen. Einmal ist der High und der lowpower Prozess betroffen, dann redet er von 3 Prozessen und das lowpower weiter produziert ist. Leider ist das eine sehr unklare Lage.


----------



## Skysnake (13. März 2012)

Also Floletni, nicht gegen dich, aber les bitte den Artikel noch mal in Ruhe durch, wenn du das als unklar bezeichnest.

Charlie führt nur aus, welche Gründe es für einen Produktionsstop gibt, und ob diese sich auf alle Prozesse, die gesamte Fertigung, nur einzelne Prozesse, oder gar nur einzelne Chips/Chipgruppen beziehen würden...

Also unklar ist da rein gar nichts, außer, das man eben  nicht weiß, welcher der Gründe zutrifft, wobei für mich entweder verunreinigte Gase/Wafer oder eben Probleme mit dem Filtersystem/Reinraum besteht. Das kann sich dann aber wenns dumm läuft über Monate hin ziehen...

Und Die Verschiebung der GTX680 hat damit absolut nichts zu tun...


----------



## Floletni (13. März 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Charlie führt nur aus, welche Gründe es für einen Produktionsstop gibt, und ob diese sich auf alle Prozesse, die gesamte Fertigung, nur einzelne Prozesse, oder gar nur einzelne Chips/Chipgruppen beziehen würden...


 
Die Gründe werden nur eingegrenzt. Der Grund an sich ist aber trotzdem unklar. Klar wäre es wenn man weiß das es an dem Werkzeug XYZ liegt.



> There are several possibilities that could lead to a shutdown...


Er nennt ja auch nur Möglichkeiten. Für mich bleibt die ganze Situation unklar.

Und warum sollte NV nicht den Start deswegen nen Stück nach Hinten verschoben haben? Man ging ja von einem Start Anfang März aus. Jetzt hat man den Starttermin auf Ende März gelegt genau da wo auch die Produktion wieder einsteigt. Klar werden keine großen Stückzahlen bereit stehen aber bestimmt mehr als wenn man die GTX680 Anfang März vorgestellt hätte.


----------



## Rollora (13. März 2012)

Tja, das ist Bitter: erstens: noch lange keine fallenden Grakapreise, zweitens wohl doch noch keine baldige Verfügbarkeit von Kepler.
Bitte den Titel nochmal auf Rechtschreibfehler durchlesen


----------



## Skysnake (13. März 2012)

Floletni schrieb:


> Die Gründe werden nur eingegrenzt. Der Grund an sich ist aber trotzdem unklar. Klar wäre es wenn man weiß das es an dem Werkzeug XYZ liegt.
> 
> Er nennt ja auch nur Möglichkeiten. Für mich bleibt die ganze Situation unklar.
> 
> Und warum sollte NV nicht den Start deswegen nen Stück nach Hinten verschoben haben? Man ging ja von einem Start Anfang März aus. Jetzt hat man den Starttermin auf Ende März gelegt genau da wo auch die Produktion wieder einsteigt. Klar werden keine großen Stückzahlen bereit stehen aber bestimmt mehr als wenn man die GTX680 Anfang März vorgestellt hätte.


 
Lass mich kurz überlegen...

Weil schon seit Monaten fest steht, das es dieser Termin wird?
Weil du zich Wochen Vorlauf brauchst, bis hinten nen Chip raus kommt?
Weil du nachdem der Chip da ist, nochmal so min 2-4 Wochen brauchst, bis du die Karten dann verkaufen kannst, und das auch noch wenn du aufs Ref-Design setzt, und die Dinger so beim Boardpartner praktisch ankommen?
Weil der Shutdown ohne Ansage erfolgt sein soll, und wegen den obigen Gründen dies also gar keinen Einfluss auf einen Launch zu diesem Zeitpunkt haben kann, sonder höchstens auf die Verfügbarkeit?

Reicht das als Begründung?


----------



## Floletni (13. März 2012)

Vor ein paar Wochen geisterte noch der Termin Anfang März durchs Internet. Ich weiß auch das die Hersteller Zeit brauchen um die Chips zu verbauen. Bei Intel sagt man ja vom ersten Serienwafer bis Marktstart braucht es ca. 3-4 Monate.
Nur kann ich mir vorstellen das man nen Produktionsausfall besser handhaben kann wenn er vor dem Start einer neuen Generation passiert als während des Starts.

GK104 läuft vom Band->gesamter Produktionsstopp->Marktstart zeitgleich mit Produktionsaufnahmen->Produkte für x Wochen nicht Lieferbar; Boardpartner haben mehr Zeit für eigene Kreationen und können sie kurz nach dem Marktstart auf den Markt los lassen
GK104 läuft vom Band->gesamter Produktionsstopp->Marktstart->Produktions wird aufgenommen->Produkte für x+(Produktaufnahem-Marktstart Wochen) Wochen nicht Lieferbar.

Klar hat man am Ende die selbe Menge an Produzierten Chips nur was sieht nun besser aus im Endkundenmarkt?


----------



## Skysnake (13. März 2012)

es hat nichts mit der Verschiebung zu tun, sofern es den Stopp überhaupt wirklich gibt. Glaubs mir einfach


----------



## LordCama (13. März 2012)

oha, da weiss jemand wohl etwas mehr als wir armen user 
@topic, der stopp ist nur wegen der preise etwas be***, weil selbe fallen jetzt sicher nicht


----------



## Pumpi (13. März 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Tja, das ist Bitter: erstens: noch lange keine fallenden Grakapreise, zweitens wohl doch noch keine baldige Verfügbarkeit von Kepler.
> Bitte den Titel nochmal auf Rechtschreibfehler durchlesen


 
Naja, 340€ für eine Phantom 580 oder 350€ für eine 580 DC2 sind schon nicht schlecht.

Grafikkarten/PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 580, Speichergröße: ab 1GB | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die waren vor 3 Wochen noch 75-100€ teurer. Da geht was


----------



## Skysnake (13. März 2012)

das it auch altes Gerümpel  also längst überfällig


----------



## Pumpi (13. März 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> das it auch altes Gerümpel  also längst überfällig


 
Aber gutes Gerümpel, denn es darf laut NV höchstens mit 1,15/1,2 Volt benetzt werden, und das im rustikalen 40nm Design. Laut deiner These, lieber SS, dürfte die zarte 28nm Technik ja dann wohl nur ca.1 Volt kriegen dürfen 

Da werden wohl diverse AMD Grakas den Löffel abgeben, bei den erlaubten 1,3 Volt ?


----------



## cubbi223 (13. März 2012)

Also die Produktion Wurde gestopt weil Sie irgend was optimieren wollen. damit die Schneller neue Chip designs einführen können wie bissher.
Gab da auch schon ne news drüber


----------



## Skysnake (13. März 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Aber gutes Gerümpel, denn es darf laut NV höchstens mit 1,15/1,2 Volt benetzt werden, und das im rustikalen 40nm Design. Laut deiner These, lieber SS, dürfte die zarte 28nm Technik ja dann wohl nur ca.1 Volt kriegen dürfen
> 
> Da werden wohl diverse AMD Grakas den Löffel abgeben, bei den erlaubten 1,3 Volt ?


 
Die Dinger sind aber schon ewig auf dem Markt. Was erwartest du davon. In kurzer Zeit kommt die neue Generation, die besser ist, genau wie die von AMD besser sind. Es gibt einfach keinen Grund mehr, die Karte zu kaufen. Daher ist es doch kein Wunder, dass die Preise ins stark nach geben.


----------



## Pumpi (13. März 2012)

Besser ist relativ.

Wenn eine 680 10% über der 7970 liegt, dann liegt die 680 max 50% über einer GTX 570 @ 2,5GB !

Zwei 680 werden 1000€ kosten, zumindest in dem Moment wo drei 570-2,5Gb 865€ oder weniger kosten werden :

Point of View GeForce GTX 570, 2.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VGA-570-A2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wer sein Rechner eh auf solch Resteverwertung eingestellt hat spart ca 135€, hat noch einen halben GB mehr Vram und die absolute Gewissheit das er ein ausgereiftes Stück/Stücke Technik gekauft hat. Ohne Bange haben zu müssen ob das neue Teil das Übertakten überhaupt auf Dauer aushält.

Natürlich wird das über 2 Jahre Nutzdauer auch mehr Strom Kosten, aber doch vermutlich nicht über 150€ mehr. Schon garnicht wenn man mit einem anderem sparsamen System am Surfen ist.

Will sagen das das P/L Verhältnis nicht so schlecht ist und man weiß was man hat


----------



## Freakless08 (14. März 2012)

Wie wäre es mit mehreren Quellen suchen?

Hier
*HTC One S und One XL: Marktstart verzögert? | HTCInside.de *
steht das die Produktion optimiert wird weshalb jetzt eben die Fabrik lahmliegt.



			
				HTC Inside schrieb:
			
		

> Grund dafür sei eine Umstrukturierung der Fertigungsprozesse, welche auf eine Effizienzsteigerung in der Produktion abzielt. Ein Termin für die Wiederaufnahme der Produktion ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## Rollora (14. März 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Naja, 340€ für eine Phantom 580 oder 350€ für eine 580 DC2 sind schon nicht schlecht.
> 
> Grafikkarten/PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 580, Speichergröße: ab 1GB | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Die waren vor 3 Wochen noch 75-100€ teurer. Da geht was


Hab mir vor fast 2.5 Jahren eine 5850  um 180€ gekauft, die 580 hat nicht ausreichend mehr Leistung um 340€ zu rechtfertigen, ich würd nichtmal die Leistung für 150 kaufen aber darauf wird sichs hoffentlich bald einpendeln wenn die 28nm Generation vollkommen gelaunched ist


----------



## Pumpi (14. März 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> wenn die 28nm Generation vollkommen gelaunched ist



Genau das scheint ja immer deutlicher probleme zu bereiten. Mit einem wirklich ausreichend entwickeltem 28nm Prozess rechne ich erst im spät Herbst, wenn überhaupt. Man wird auch dieses mal nicht gleich die alten "Bänder" abgebaut haben (wie nach Fermi1), und noch lange weiter in 40nm produzieren. Man hätte damals als der GF 100 nicht launchen konnte sicherlich noch einige GTX 285 OC Karten @ 2GB an den Mann bringen können für einen guten Preis, aber da waren die Anlagen wohl schon gekappt, dummerweise...


----------



## Trefoil80 (14. März 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Hab mir vor fast 2.5 Jahren eine 5850  um 180€ gekauft, die 580 hat nicht ausreichend mehr Leistung um 340€ zu rechtfertigen, ich würd nichtmal die Leistung für 150 kaufen.



Diese Aussage kann ich nun wirklich nicht nachvollziehen! Unter DX11 ist eine GTX580 lt. Computerbase unter Full-HD um 70% schneller als eine olle HD5850 (die man gebraucht für 80-100 EUR verkaufen kann).
Gebrauchte GTX580 habe ich auch schon für ca. 260 EUR den Besitzer wechseln sehen. Wann man sich clever anstellt, muss man nur verhältnismäßig günstige 160 EUR für 70% Mehrleistung ausgeben.

Darüber kann man nun nicht wirklich mosern, aber wir sind ja im Meckerland...

PS.: 
An alle 28nm-Fans: Viel Spass beim Warten bzw. unverhältnismäßig viel Kohle ausgeben. In 6 Jahren gleicht sich das Stromsparen vielleicht mit dem höheren Anschaffungspreis wieder aus...


----------



## HPC Master (14. März 2012)

*Einfach nur lächerlich was PCGH hier liefert - das ist ne Falschmeldung vom Troll-Idioten Charlie Demerjian von Semi<IN>accurate!!!*

Jeder weis was Semiaccurate seit Jahren für Müll verbreitet und PCGH.de übernimmt diesem Mist auch noch ohne selber zu recherchieren.

"Editor's note: Yes, that was a joke, something we are rarely do around here, but since you get the same info you get from white papers for a lot less at SemiAccurate, we step out of line ever now and again to keep readers from becoming suicidally bored. Carry on."

zu deutsch:

"Anmerkung der Redaktion: Ja, das war ein Witz, etwas, das wir selten hier in der Gegend sind zu tun, aber da Sie die gleichen Informationen erhalten Sie von White Papers für viel weniger bei SemiAccurate zu erhalten, treten wir aus der Reihe immer hin und wieder an Leser aus halten immer selbstmörderisch gelangweilt. Weitermachen."

Echt traurig... *=>* btw. sollte mit einem *Update* auf dieser *Artikelseite* richtiggestellt werden - in Zukunft Vorsicht mit dieser SA Seite!


----------



## Pumpi (14. März 2012)

Ich find das ließt sich nicht wie ein Scherz:



> Wie SemiAccurate berichten, schlägt die anscheinend wirklich *schlechte Ausbeute der 28nm-Grafikchipfertigung* bei TSMC nun auch auf die (eigentlich hochwichtigen) OEM-Geschäfte mit Mainstream-Grafikchips durch. Denn nachdem nVidia offenbar nicht mit ausreichend GK107-Chips dienen kann, hat Apple als einer der Hauptabnehmer von nVidia-Grafikchips im OEM-Bereich umgesattelt und wird viele Notebooks anstatt mit nVidia-GPU nun mit Intel-GPU ausrüsten. Dafür wurden die Prozessoren-Aufträge an Intel entsprechend abgeändert, um anstatt einer HD Graphics 2500 eine HD Graphics 4000 Grafiklösung zu bekommen. Dies dürfte natürlich nur in den eher kleineren Notebooks funktionieren, für die Topmodelle wird weiterhin eine viel leistungsfähigere Grafiklösung benötigt. Daß Apple sich im übrigen auf Intel und nicht auf AMD als alternativen GPU-Lieferanten zurückzieht, zeigt ebenfalls in die Richtung, daß die 28nm-Fertigung derzeit noch nicht jene Massen abwirft, die man für das OEM-Geschäft eigentlich benötigen würde.


 
3DCenter.org | Hintergründe, Fakten, Analysen zu Gamer-Hardware & IT


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2012)

HPC Master schrieb:


> *Einfach nur lächerlich was PCGH hier liefert - das ist ne Falschmeldung vom Troll-Idioten Charlie Demerjian von Semi<IN>accurate!!!*
> 
> Jeder weis was Semiaccurate seit Jahren für Müll verbreitet und PCGH.de übernimmt diesem Mist auch noch ohne selber zu recherchieren.
> 
> ...


 
 Wo ist der ufail Smilie, wenn man ihn mal brauch?....

Geh mal auf den Link. Da gehts um Stufe 11... Ist nen Scherz(Video).... Und darauf wird sich bezogen in der von dir zitierten Stelle. Das hat aber NICHTS mit der Meldung an sich zu tun... 

Also erst mal lesen, dann verstehen, dann am besten nochmal lesen und verstehen, und erst dann was schreiben...


----------



## kaepernickus (14. März 2012)

HPC Master schrieb:


> *Einfach nur lächerlich was PCGH hier liefert - das ist ne Falschmeldung vom Troll-Idioten Charlie Demerjian von Semi<IN>accurate!!!*....
> zu deutsch:
> 
> "Anmerkung der Redaktion: Ja, das war ein Witz, etwas, das wir selten hier in der Gegend sind zu tun, aber da Sie die gleichen Informationen erhalten Sie von White Papers für viel weniger bei SemiAccurate zu erhalten, treten wir aus der Reihe immer hin und wieder an Leser aus halten immer selbstmörderisch gelangweilt. Weitermachen."
> ...



Wow, hast du das selbst ins "Deutsche" übersetzt oder Google rangelassen?


----------



## Floletni (15. März 2012)

HPC Master schrieb:


> *Einfach nur lächerlich was PCGH hier liefert - das ist ne Falschmeldung vom Troll-Idioten Charlie Demerjian von Semi<IN>accurate!!!*
> 
> Jeder weis was Semiaccurate seit Jahren für Müll verbreitet und PCGH.de übernimmt diesem Mist auch noch ohne selber zu recherchieren.
> 
> ...


 
Haste aber schön von Google übersetzen lassen.
Ersten hat nicht PCGH selbst die News verfasst sondern ein User, in diesem Falle meine Wenigkeit. Selbst recherchieren ist in diesem Fall sehr schwer, weil man wahrscheinlich nicht so industrienahe Quellen hat oder in irgendwelcher Weise schweigen muss ( z.B. NDAs).
Andererseits hat Charlie nicht immer Recht. Das liegt wohl eher daran das er News über Sachen schreibt wo die Entwicklung noch im vollem Gange ist. Mit anderen Worten ändert sich da noch vieles. Auf der anderen Seite berichtet er über Sachen die so nie ans Licht kommen. Deswegen wird man es kaum nach prüfen können ob es richtig oder falsch ist was er berichtet. Selbst bei unglaubwürdigen Sachen.
Mein Fazit: Klar sollte man SemiAccurate mit Vorsicht genießen, aber die meisten Sachen haben Hand und Fuß.

Das mit dem "joke" bezog er sich auf nen Link zu nen Video.


----------



## Rollora (15. März 2012)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage kann ich nun wirklich nicht nachvollziehen! Unter DX11 ist eine GTX580 lt. Computerbase unter Full-HD um 70% schneller als eine olle HD5850 (die man gebraucht für 80-100 EUR verkaufen kann).
> Gebrauchte GTX580 habe ich auch schon für ca. 260 EUR den Besitzer wechseln sehen. Wann man sich clever anstellt, muss man nur verhältnismäßig günstige 160 EUR für 70% Mehrleistung ausgeben.
> 
> Darüber kann man nun nicht wirklich mosern, aber wir sind ja im Meckerland...
> ...


70% bringen mir aber erst dann was, wenn meine Spiele ruckeln würden - tun sie aber nicht. Und wozu würde ich dann nochmal so einen Haufen Geld für nix raushauen? Zumal ich keine gebrauchte Graka kaufe.
und die meisten warten nicht auf 28 nm wegen des Stromverbrauchs, sondern wegen der Leistung

BTW: wenns mal schlimm ruckelt helfen meistens 70% auch zu wenig also sind mir 70% kein 350€ Upgrade wert.
Und wie du sagst: es gäbe ja die 5850 für 80€, dann kauf ich mir lieber eine 2.


----------



## Trefoil80 (16. März 2012)

Naja, bin bis jetzt immer sehr gut mit der Option "gebrauchte Hardware inkl. Restgarantie" gefahren.
Wenn es unbedingt Neuware sein muss, wird das Aufrüsten natürlich unnötig teuer.
Habe übrigens gerade ein Graka-Upgrade mit weniger als 70% Mehrleistung hinter mir, was bei mir bei BF3 dafür gesorgt hat, dass es einen Sprung von "läuft leicht hakelig" zu "jetzt läuft es rund" gereicht hat (GTX470 --> GTX570 HD SuperClocked, also fast eine GTX580). Sind 25% mehr FPS.

Die Aussage mit der 2. HD5850 meinst Du nicht wirklich ernst, oder?
1) Eine HD5850 gibt es *neu* nicht für 80 EUR.
2) Stichwort: Multi-GPU-Probleme
3) VRAM-Limitierung des Crossfire-Verbundes durch effektiv nur 1GB VRAM.

Thema Preisnörgelei:
Wenn man persönlich die Mehrleistung sowieso nicht braucht (weil man nur Minesweeper spielt  ), ist sowieso für denjenigen die Upgradefrage überflüssig.
Sage ja nicht, dass Du Dir unbedingt eine schnellere Karte kaufen musst, aber die Nörgelei über die angeblich zu hohen Kosten für 70% Mehrleistung halte ich nach wie vor für nicht angebracht.


----------



## Forever alone (16. März 2012)

Na hoffentlich wurde der Betrieb nicht gestoppt und es bleibt bei einem Gerücht, sonst kann ich meine Preissekung bei 28nm-Schleudern vergessen...


----------

